
Microsoft Issues New Strike to Chrome with This Stunning Browser Move - grawprog
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kateoflahertyuk/2020/06/07/microsoft-issues-new-strike-to-chrome-with-this-stunning-browser-move/
======
colejohnson66
Clickbait title.

> Among the new features, Edge has added a tool that will hide annoying
> notification prompts when you browse the web. And the browser’s appeal spans
> both consumer and business users—Microsoft Edge 83 also comes with some
> features such as Profile Switching that make things much easier for those
> working from home during COVID-19.

------
pretzel_boss
How is updating Edge through windows update a 'strike to chrome' or a
'stunning move'?

That is the dumbest title I have ever seen.

